# Probable WWII submarine wreck found in PNG. Possibly AE1.



## Florence (Oct 27, 2011)

> 27 October 2011
> 
> 
> Probable WWII submarine wreck found in PNG
> ...























Link to media release Defence News and Media » Probable WWII submarine wreck found in PNG


Images from All Images - FotoWeb 7.0

From Wikipedia - "HMAS AE1 (originally known as just AE1) was an E-class submarine of the Royal Australian Navy (RAN). She was the first submarine to serve in the RAN, and was lost at sea with all hands near East New Britain, Papua New Guinea, on 14 September 1914, after less than seven months in service. The wreck of the submarine has never been found."

AE1 underway.






Newspaper Article PNG find may be long missing submarine AE1 | thetelegraph.com.au

So either a WW2 sub or the long lost wreck of Australias' first submarine.
Interesting stuff.

David.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have the book any more but was this the same class Stoker too thru the straights of Turkey??? Or such?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## Florence (Oct 27, 2011)

> was this the same class Stoker took thru the straights of Turkey?



That was her sister ship AE2. Her wreck was discovered in 1998, located where she was sunk off the coast of Turkey. 'AE2 was the only RAN vessel to be lost as a result of enemy action during World War I, and the two E-class submarines were the total of the RAN's operational losses in the war.' Wikipedia link- HMAS AE2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.







Brave lads to sail those early subs. Still takes a brave lad to sail in todays subs. 
Will be interesting to see what they find.

David.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 27, 2011)

Very interesting Florence, thank you for posting. I will keep an eye on this, I'm curious as the sub's ID.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2011)

Interesting find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florence (Oct 28, 2011)

> 28 October 2011
> 
> Wreck in PNG likely to be a Japanese submarine
> 
> ...



from Defence News and Media » Wreck in PNG likely to be a Japanese submarine.


Looks like it is not going to be AE1. No doubt the experts will continue to examine whatever they can and hopefully her true identity will be revealed.
Will be watching.

David.


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)

Great stuff - thanks for posting!


----------



## Florence (Nov 14, 2011)

Seems as though it might be a Japanese midget submarine. Anyhows here is a link to the 60 Minutes story titled 'Bombs Away' that covered the EOD divers of the RAN helping cleanup PNG -http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/videoindex.aspx.What a job! Nice footage of the wreck. Worth a look.

David.


----------

